# New .17HMR Rifle???



## BiteMyLine

I'm thinking about buying myself a new rifle for mainly squirrel hunting and could use some suggestions. I have my eye on a Savage .17HMR rifle, 3-9x40scope included, at Dicks for around $250. My question, does anybody have a
.17HMR rifle and prefer it over the traditional .22? The reviews and specs I have looked at online say that the .17HMR is a much faster round, and more accurate, with a longer range near 100yds. I could really use some owner reviews, not specifically the savage model just any .17HMR. I have a flawless really old remington targetmaster that I compared online that is worth some good money but a family hand down, so I'm leary about taking it out anymore and need to get something I don't have to worry about harming as much. I would rather keep it under lock and key and just preserve it. Anybody have any good suggestions on a good rifle for under $300? I believe the rifle I was looking at was a Savage Model 93R17-GVXP.


----------



## wader

Check out the .22 rifles that Savage is making as well. Some come with the accutrigger feature, which gets great reviews. I think their top of the line .22 rifles sell for less than $350. I think that .17 HMR is movin a little too fast to shoot squirrels with. If you do go with it, use the "small game" bullets, as opposed to the polymer tipped rounds, which are controlled expansion rounds that dump most of their energy on impact, creating lots of mangled meat mixed with copper shards. As far as the extra range goes, how often do you take 100 yd shots at squirrels?


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

I know exactly which gun you are describing....I actually used to work at the lodge behind the gun counter and the fishing dept. at dicks and bought that exact gun for myself..... It is a great gun and very very accurate. The ammo is a little more expensive than a 22 round, but that would be the only benefit in my opinion.... GREAT GUN


----------



## BiteMyLine

wader said:


> As far as the extra range goes, how often do you take 100 yd shots at squirrels?


Also want something to take after groundhogs, and maybe coyotes. Hoping this .17HMR is a little bit more deadly than the .22 I currently own. If i was a little more serious into yote hunting I'd buy a bigger gun but I'm thinking it may just be something to take an occasional head-shot attempt at a yote or groundhog, or even a crow from a long distance while out squirrel hunting. Not something to specifically target yotes however. I want a fun to shoot good range gun that will last me a long time. I'm not what you would call a hardcore hunter, just wing shooting and squirrel basically.


----------



## ohiobuck

If you look at the pic in my last post with the squirrels that is A 17 HMR works great with the 20 grain CCI FMJ just shoot them in the head. I also got alot of ground hogs this summer with it.


----------



## oucat

A .17 would be fine for yotes, I was in wyoming last week and a guy with a .17 dropped a Antelope at 200 yds, and we shot 3 cyotes at long distances with the gun. After the trip I was very impressed and have to get one. Im not sure I would use it much for squirrles though


----------



## dakotaman

Well killing an antelope with a .17 is illegal In Wyoming. It must be a minimum of .23 caliber and atleast a 2 inch cartridge.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

oucat said:


> A .17 would be fine for yotes, I was in wyoming last week and a guy with a .17 dropped a Antelope at 200 yds, and we shot 3 cyotes at long distances with the gun. After the trip I was very impressed and have to get one. Im not sure I would use it much for squirrles though


Are you talking a 17HMR or a 17 Remington???


----------



## T-180

I was thinking the same thing,Dakotaman!!! Not only is the .17 illegal to use on antelope, it's incredibly unethical as you would wound 99 out of 100, especially at 200 yards. I seriously doubt that report as that little bullet would barely penetrate, unless they let it run for a long time & die slowly.
As for the post about squirrels, it will definately hit them & is very accurate. However, just plinking gets expensive compared to a .22 and the .22 is more than adequate for squirrels. If you're throwing in some hog hunting, then it's a better round than the .22, but I would only use it on 'yotes to 100 yards.
Just my opinion, so take it for that.
Tim


----------



## littleking

17hm2 for squirrels. 17 hmr is 22mag necked down, 17hm2 is 22 lr necked down. 17 remington is centerfire 222 necked down


----------



## oucat

Sorry I wasnt trying to anger anyone, or get into an argument about ethics, I was just helping the guy decide on a gun. I did not do it, nor did I agree with the shot, but if it helps the animal was dropped instantly and checked in. Yes it was an exageration, the distance was more like 180 yds. I belive it was the .17 hmr.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Im thinking maybe you have the rounds confused, to drop a antelope even at 100yds with a rimfire would be a once in a lifetime thing, I hesitate to speak much here but conventional wisdom has the HMR being maybe a 150yd groundhog rifle and thats pretty much maxing it out, I wouldnt even consider the 17Rem a Antelope rifle, Good Luck though with whatever round you choose Im sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Bigun

Spend a little more money and get a CZ 452. For the money one of the best rimfires around. Out of the box these will shoot with many higher dollar guns. I have one in .22 and if I do my part it will land 5 rounds touching each other at 50yrds all day long. I only have two complaints about it. 1 it is very ammo specific, Some ammo it just dosen't like and will throw all over the paper. 2 The chamber and bore are very tight, Most clean the .22s with a .17 rod with an adapter to keep the rod from getting into the rifling. If you haven't seen one go to a gun store and check one out, you will fall in love and nothing else will do.


----------



## bigcat46

I've shot lot's of squirrels with a Savage .17 hmr, and lot's of prairie dogs out west. Excellent choice, more accurate than a .22, IMO. Is a .22 sufficient for squirrels? yes. 

As for dropping an antelope with one. Wow. I don't shoot prairie dogs past 250 yds with mine. 250 is about where I start to lose my groups on this round. 

And for shooting out west with a .17 you better be able to dope the wind out there, because there are rarely "Calm" days out there.


----------



## littleking

250 yds with a 17hrm? please post groups...


----------



## littleking

bigcat46 said:


> I don't shoot prairie dogs past 250 yds with mine. 250 is about where I start to lose my groups on this round.


The maximum point blank range of the cartridge would be about 165 yards, at which range the bullet retains about 90 ft. lbs.of energy, enough to remain effective on the smaller varmints.

250 or 250+ would be stretching the ballistics of the round.


----------



## stumpsitter

I once mentioned to my Dad that I would like to have a .17hmr...forgot about it. I did some work for him this past Summer and he went out and bought me a Savage. I'm dying to hunt with it, but don't know what to hunt


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Small game..I bought mine to plink with and to hunt groundhogs, I try to keep the shots at hogs around 100-125yds, even though I havent Im fairly sure guys use it to hunt squirrels as well.


----------



## newbz

I have that exact rifle/package and have been hunting with it for a few years. 

My number one choice for squirrel/rabbit/groundhogs. 

once you find the right ammo for your gun (i've shot two side by side that acted totally diff with the same rounds).

no issues with dime sized targets out to 150 yards, brother and i marked off 400m and were shooting clay pigeons on the ground in light (5-8mph) wind.


----------

